# Best Schumann 3 Recording



## mahlerfan

Hello, all. I recently attended a concert of my local professional orchestra playing Schumann's third symphony. Being a Horn player, I was of course in awe of the first movement, with lots of loud Horns scattered throughout it. I am considering buying a recording of the symphony, or buying a set with all four of Schumann's symphonies, but I was wondering, does anyone here have any recommendations for a good recording with good, loud Horn playing? I listened to preview clips of some different CDs, but found that in some of them the Horns were being very over-played by the rest of the orchestra. Any ideas of the perfect Schumann 3 for Horn lovers?

BTW, here is a sound clip of one of my favorite Horn moments of the piece from hornexcerpts.org. 
http://www.hornexcerpts.org/audio_pages/schumannS3_audio_pages/schumannS3_1_london.html

It is in my vision a very good/perfect recording, but I can not figure out exactly which CD it is. It says that it is Kurt Masur and the London Philharmonic, though on amazon.com there are several different CDs with that orchestra and conductor. Does anyone have any clue as to which recording this could possibly be from?

Also here is a recording of the exact same thing, this time with David Zinman and the Baltimore Symphony.
http://www.hornexcerpts.org/audio_pages/schumannS3_audio_pages/schumannS3_1_baltimore.html

I am leaning more towards the Baltimore recording, but again, there are multiple CDs. I just can't figure out exactly which one the sound clip is from.


----------



## Morigan

I know something that could interest you greatly .

What about the Mahler editions of Schumann's symphonies? I have ordered a very much praised recording of these editions for the 2nd and the 4th by Chailly and the Leipzig Gewandhaus orchestra, now one of Europe's foremost symphony orchestras. I should get them in the mail this evening... hopefully.

From what I've read, they're excellent. I'll try to tell you if the horn is prominent in those recordings. One thing is certain : Mahler is supposed to have "lightened" the orchestration so that the different instrumental parts (particularly the winds) can be heard better.

Here's a link to the CD on Amazon. The reviews look pretty good already.

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 (The Mahler Arrangements)

EDIT : I don't think they recorded the 3rd though  still interesting eh!


----------



## mahlerfan

Yeah, interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mahlerfan

Of the two I'm not really sure which I like best. The London Phil. recording has good, loud sound, but the individual parts can be heard more clearly in the Baltimore Symphony recording. Hmmm...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Try Bernstein's very fine 1960 reading with the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Heck148

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Try Bernstein's very fine 1960 reading with the New York Philharmonic.
> 
> View attachment 162629


Probably my favorite....


----------

